# 223 reloading for ar15



## 50cobra (Mar 27, 2010)

I recently bought a colt le6940. While waiting for the gun to come in I reloaded some shells. I went with the factory/accuracy powder which is imr4198, 21.5 gr.,small rifle primers, 55gr fmj hornaday, the brass was once fired, cleaned like new. Over all lenghth was at specs & shells were full resized w/new rcbs dies. I loaded up a couple hundred rounds before the rifle came in. I loaded up a mag half way and went to try out the gun. The first round manualy loaded fires ok but the second round ( the first one out of the mag ) either jambs ( comes partially out the mag and is damaged by the bolt ) or is completely missed by the bolt. I tried different mags and also wolf factory rounds. 1 time I got off 5 shots with the wolf ammo, but only once. Also the bolt will not lock open on an empty mag. After going thru the manual and other info I'm convinced the gun is short stroking. I don't know if it is the gas system or maybe the buffer. I tried some of my reloads in a friends colt 6920 and he had almost the same problem. I was ready to blame the reloads untill I had the same problem with the wolf ammo. His rifle cycles thru the wolfs perfectly. I called colt And they want the gun back. I can expect a 30 to 60 day turn around time. 
My question after this long winded story is what does it sound like my problem is? I think I may have 2. I think there is a problem w/the 6940 because it would not pull a round from the mag & would not lock open on an empty mag with the wolf or reloads. The 6920 cycled the wolfs fine but jambed on the reloads. I have sent the gun back to colt but while it is gone I would like to get the reload problem figured out. I thought going with the factory/accuracy load would be the right move but what is everyone else using for reloads? I guess I'm looking for some professional advise. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

First, you shouldn't ever just pick a load out of a book and load a bunch up without working your way up to that load. Those accuracy loads are ok for the barrel and action they were worked up in, but might be overpressure in your rifle. I'm guessing you have issues with the rifle. I know you said you tried other mags, but were they mags that were known to be good? Maybe you could try on of your friends, or try a different brand of mag. Is everything lubed well?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I just looked it up on Hodgdons website and they suggest a starting load of 19gr of Imr 4198 with a max load of 21gr.


----------



## 50cobra (Mar 27, 2010)

The gun came with 2-20 round mags from colt and the guy threw in a couple of 30 round. I tried 1 of each. Same problem. Just a couple hours ago I tried the same reloads in another ar and that gun would not pick up a round from his mag either. We also tried the wolf shells in that gun and they would not feed every time. He had some factory winchester rounds and they worked ok. I'm beginning to think there is a problem w/the reloads and maybe those wolf brand shells aren't much better. I just talked to a friend of mine who reloads and he said to carefully mic the brass and compare it to winchester brass to see if there is a difference. The brass I bought from a guy on gun broker is IVI brand , he had never heard of it. ( my reloading friend ). 
The reloading book I have is probably 30 yrs old ( lyman ) but I can see your point about working up the load. I guess I better buy a newer book. I don't know if it is over pressure but if it was it wouldn't be short stroking, would it? It will not lock open on an empty mag so It seems like the bolt is not cycling back far enough. I did not try anything other than wolf & reloads in the gun before I sent it back to colt. I pulled the gun apart before it went back to check the carrier, bolt & gas rings, lubed it up & tried it again & nothing changed. Thanks for your ideas, I'm going to go mic some brass.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I just looked and that is a faster powder. I have never used it I do not know why it would not work for a shorter gas system. A faster powder will generate the pressure spike sooner and by the time it gets to the gas port it may have dropped too far to work your rifle. You may want to go to something in same speed as Winchester 748. I have had great success with that powder and others in that same burn rate with 55gr bullets and a CAR gas system.

Other than that I would say make sure your gas rings are off set from each other and your rifle is properly lubed. I know you checked it but something may have happened. I have not heard that colt changes their gas system but they may. I would not be surprised if that rifle was tuned for M855.

One thing that many overlook is your mag release. I am reaching the 8,000 rd mark of Wolf ammo in my AR's. My buddy was not able to get a full 30rd mag to shoot without a jam. I was reading on a different board and they said if the release is screwed in too far or not far enough it will cause jams. I do not remember what one it was. I want to say too far. I barrowed his rifle and took it to the range and adjusted it for him. I would think his rifle now has 5,000 rds of Wolf threw it and no problems any more. That is something to look at on your rifle when you get it back. Besides the lack of accuracy Wolf is good ammo.

Never look a gift Chuck Norris in the mouth, because he will bite your damn eyes off.


----------



## 50cobra (Mar 27, 2010)

I mic'ed the brass, comparing ivi, winchester, rem & wolf, no difference in the head area. I then loaded up 12 round w/H335 powder with the bullet set at 2.20 & 2.45. I don't think oal was an issue because I was way under max but I had different factory loads were different oal so I was just checking to make sure it wasn't a problem. But anyway, we took my buddy's gun, tried the reloads w/imr4198 again, it jambed. Replaced those with the reloads with H335 and they worked perfectly. I'm pretty sure the H335 is similar to Win748. I'm assuming it has something to due w/burnrate as compared to imr4198 ?? After spending some time online comparing powders, H335, Win748 & Accurate2230 ( I think it is 2230 ) specifically mentioned they are good powder for the ar15. I guess I won't know for sure till colt returns my rifle but I think I'm on the right track. I will definately take a look at were the mag locks. I didn't realise there was adjustment in that area. I did check the gas rings and the gaps were offset. Thanks for the info.


----------

